# Penny threw up. :[



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Penny got carsick for the first time today. I have taken her on multiple car trips before and she never had a problem. Any tips to help prevent this? 

I felt so bad! Poor hedgie.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Poor girl  I've never had a car sick hedgie, although howie does get scared and poops a lot, I usually stuff the carrier with a ridiculous amount of blankets and cloths and I put a blanket over the carrier too so it smells like home. I have had a lot of throw ups before, they aren't fun. Hopefully it's just a one time thing and she feels better soon !


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Mochi gets carsick every single time we go somewhere. I've learned to just pack extra fleece and keep her travel cage very clean.

I don't know how to prevent it... although maybe getting used to the same route may help? We took Mochi with us when we visited my grandparents, and she was sick on the way there, but on the way back she was fine.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

What time of day were you travelling?

I find that Penny (my hedgehog has the same name) only gets sick if we leave early in the morning before she has time to digest. I was even able to feed her halfway between the trips after she was acclimated to the car. Other than that, I'm not sure how to prevent it. Just be prepared.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

The only thing I can think of is to stop and let her out for a bit? Not sure how far you were travelling when she got sick.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe try feeding her at a different time--maybe not for 4-6 hours before you travel? Then maybe feed her as soon as you arrive or at a rest stop. 

My Nara travels like a trouper, mind you, she hates it but she doesn't get sick and pretty much sleeps the whole way. I do put some of her "treat kibbles" in with her and once in awhile we can hear her crunching. :lol:

Like Charlie's Mommy, I pack her in a lot of her fleece and blankies so she's with her familiar smells and her own things. In fact I leave her in her igloo and just put the whole thing in her carrier.


----------

